# Powercity or DID



## kmelvin (30 May 2007)

From peoples experience, which is the best place to buy from?

Does DID provide a better after-sales service?

Thanks


----------



## tallpaul (30 May 2007)

Have bought a lot of stuff from both over the years. I have found DID particularly helpful in that on one occasion we needed the receipt of a product but could not find it. Even though it was over three years since we purchased the product, DID were able to print out a duplicate receipt. Perhaps PowerCity do this also but I've not had to try with them.

My gut is that I prefer DID and I think it purely down to the aesthetics of the shops. They both seem fairly equal on price and both have poor websites...


----------



## michaelm (30 May 2007)

Not much difference.  Powercity might be a bit cheaper.  I put my mobile number into Powercity's website recently and they rang me within 20 minutes.  I knew the model of Washing Machine I wanted, it was already discounted, there was a further on-line discount and the guy agreed to 'look after me' on the price.  The call took about 90 seconds, the machine was delivered the next day and my old one was taken away.  Very efficient.


----------



## PGD1 (30 May 2007)

I find DID to be much more professional.


----------



## smithy-tours (30 May 2007)

I would have to agree with PGD1, I've never had any problems with DID with aftersales but with powercity I've had a terrible time trying to get them to repair a good for me that was well within warranty. If it were me I'd do with DID even if it meant the extra few bob.


----------



## Purple (30 May 2007)

DID. Very helpful and professional, good prices and they do what they say they are going to do.


----------



## kmelvin (30 May 2007)

I contacted Powercity with a list of items I wanted to get (42" LCD, TV stand, dishwasher, vacuum), to check what discount I can get.

They got back to me very quickly and with a good discount. However, I'm hearing stories of stock being thrown around the shop floor and very bad after sales and I'm very reluctant to buy such expensive items off them (even with the discount).

I'm going to get in touch with DID and see what discount they can offer. 

Thanks for the help.

K


----------



## CCOVICH (30 May 2007)

I have bought plenty in both without any issues.


----------



## ajapale (30 May 2007)

Over the years I have found DID consistently better in terms of service, price and attitude. Do a search of the forum for DID and Powercity.


----------



## greennew (30 May 2007)

power city v DID DID is the winner


----------



## Happy_Harry (30 May 2007)

Over the years bought a lot of goods in both shops. Powercity gives better discount in my opinion. In terms of after service I have had 2 items that were faulty within guarantee period and on both occasions they just replaced the items with new. I wonder if any other shop would do this... Curry's (and dixon's) have in the past insisted on repairing. Never had any faulty items to be returned to DID. If price is similar I will buy in Powercity.


----------



## extopia (30 May 2007)

Both are about the same in terms of range of products. Power City is better on price, but slightly worse (not by much) in terms of knowledgeability of the sales staff.

To be honest, if I was after a product stocked by each outfit, I'd go with the cheaper one. Power City never argue about a returned appliance.


----------



## NorfBank (1 Jun 2007)

DID for sure.


----------



## molloys (1 Jun 2007)

just sitting here listening to my washing machine screaming and its only 3 months old so have to agree d.i.d is defo better think they sell the rubbish in powercity


----------



## extopia (2 Jun 2007)

molloys said:


> just sitting here listening to my washing machine screaming and its only 3 months old so have to agree d.i.d is defo better think they sell the rubbish in powercity



Obviously, buy a reliable brand, do the research yourself and don't listen to the salespeople unless they really know what they're talking about. Power City and DID sell many of the same brands and models. But Power City also stock some cheap brands that many of us may not know anything about - so I'd be wary, but not necessarily dismissive (Lidl also sell unknown brands for example, many of which turn out to be pretty good).


----------



## pansyflower (2 Jun 2007)

I got a TV in Powercity and it proved faulty. Back to the shop 3 times. On the third visit they took it back and gave me a credit note which I spent on my choice of a new one.


----------



## idontknow (7 Jun 2007)

Some of the electrical items i bought in Power city were not great. TV and washing machine. I have witnessed them dropping a TV and Im convinced that is what happened mine. There was a vibrating nose and Sanyo called out a couple of times before it was resolved.
Never again !


----------



## igora (7 Jun 2007)

Hi, 

A few weeks ago I bought a 46" LCD TV from DID. I discovered four days after I had paid for it that the price dropped by €400. I was still awaiting delivery of it at that time. I rang DID and was told that I would receive a refund about two weeks later and even if I had to have received the item that  I still could have claimed the refund upto a week later. 

I was greatly impressed by this service/attitude and was even more impressed when a cheque for the €400 arrived promptly back to me.


----------



## Jake2000 (7 Jun 2007)

In my experience both will match the price of the other if you ask, so price should not be a differentiator.

Just out of interest, why are you asking kmelvin?

J2K


----------



## kmelvin (8 Jun 2007)

I'm hearing lots of horror stories regarding Powercity having little regard
for the products (i.e. throwing stuff around the warehouse).

Also, I had to deal with a staff member a few months ago and he was just plain rude to me.

Powercity are cheaper but I wanted to get other peoples opinion on DID
as I've never used them before.


----------



## glan03 (9 Jun 2007)

DID by a long way. Dealt with both. Power city were dreadful in respect of delivery times/dates and rude to boot. Remote control are not covered by warrenty in power city but are in DID as my friend found out. Only problem with DID is while they stay open late, their warehouse in Fonthill closes early so if they dont have it in the shop you cant pick it up at the warehouse till the next day


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Jun 2007)

glan03 said:


> Remote control are not covered by warrenty in power city but are in DID as my friend found out.



Whatever about their own warranties, Power City are still required to comply with consumer legislation, so if a remote control was faulty from the word go, they would be legally obliged to repair/replace/refund.


----------



## glan03 (11 Jun 2007)

Told her all that at the time.She knew it but it was less hassel for her to buy a generic remote control in Aldi and won't buy off power city again.


----------

